# !!Photo Edit Contest!!



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I have decided to start another photo contest! This one should be interesting since it will require creativity and personality. 

*RULES:*

1. Contest ends Monday April 5th at 12:00 *NOON* and results *WILL *be posted *NO LATER* than 48 hours after closing.


2. Only *TWO* entries per class and they must be *DIFFERENT* horses!!! 


3. The horses *MUST* be horses you know or have known! Does *NOT* need to be a horse you’ve owned (so a friend’s horse will work, or a horse that you’ve leased or even a horse at the stable you ride at)


4. Any kind of photo editing application is acceptable! But please try and keep photos separate for each category.


5. Judging will be done in the same way my last contest was done. If you have a picture that I like, it will be mentioned as a “Winner” however no one will actually win a 1st place title or such. This is to keep judging fair and easy.


6. Have fun and be creative!

*CLASSES/CATEGORIES:*

1. Cute and/or Sweet:
Horse & Human​ Horse & Other animal​ Horse & Other Horse​ Just the Horse​ 2. Funny and/or Strange:
Horse & Human​ Horse & Other Animal​ Horse & Other Horse​ Just the Horse​ 3. Quotes:
Friendship & Love​ Funny​ Partnership & Companionship​ 4. Non-Horse:
Cat Edits​ Dog Edits​ Farm Animal Edits​ GUIDELINES:

1. Cute/Sweet are edits that are in any way, shape, or form, cute and sweet.


2. Funny/Strange are edits that are either really funny or rather strange.


3. Quotes are edits that have sayings or quotes in the picture. The quote *DOES NOT* have to be yours and you *DO NOT* have to give credit to who said the quote!


4. Non-Horse edits are any other animal that is not with a horse. A horse *CANNOT* be in the picture of the other animal or it would be considered in the “Horse & Other Animal” class! Any edits of the other animal are entered into the same category based on the animal (so if you have a Funny cat photo and a Sweet cat photo, they go in the same category.) Farm animals include but are not limited to: ducks, geese, chickens, pigs, cows, goats, lamas and alpacas, emu, and anything not Dog, Cat, Horse, or Human!


Enjoy the contest and if you have any questions you can ask them on here or in a PM.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing! I'll post some pics later


----------



## Ledfordfarmes (Mar 27, 2012)

New to the site so this may be a crazy question but where do we post the photos at?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Ledfordfarmes said:


> New to the site so this may be a crazy question but where do we post the photos at?


Its fine, I had to ask the same thing when I started on this site. The photos are posted in a reply to a thread, and how you do that is below.

I use PhotoBucket to create an Image URL and then you click on the option for "Insert Image" (the icon that looks like a mountain with a sun is the one) up at the top of the post and it will bring up a "Insert URL" window where you copy and paste the URL from PhotoBucket into the box and click submit. Now I'm not sure if this is just something that I have to do, but I have to erase the parts of the URL that say







before it will actually post my picture. Below is a URL for a picture I have entered into contest before, and the parts that I have made red are the parts that have to be deleted before I have a working picture in my post. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ledfordfarmes (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely gonna go have some fun editing! do they have to be noticeably edited? or would a crop and upping contrast count as edited as well?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> definitely gonna go have some fun editing! do they have to be noticeably edited? or would a crop and upping contrast count as edited as well?


upping contrast would count it if was noticeable...cropping is generally not considered an edit for a contest, since there is nothing unique about the picture.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries:
Class one: Just the horse









Class one: Horse and human









Hope you like my entries!
I may add more later.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

1- horse and human


















4- dog


















4- farm animal


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cute and sweet 

Horse and human: 

Horse and other horse:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> Cute and sweet
> 
> Horse and human:
> 
> Horse and other horse:


haha...they look attached at the hip. Cute.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Cute and/or Sweet:Horse & Human
​Just the Horse







​ 3. Quotes:Friendship & Love







​Funny







​Partnership & Companionship







​ 4. Non-Horse:Cat Edits







​Dog Edits







​


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 92920


here a picture i edited i had 2 picture one with the gurl looking away and the other with the horse not look good so i took the good horse and out it with the good pic of the gurl. made one pictue allso changed the back ground. here the orignals


----------



## ChasinTheCans (Mar 28, 2012)

Quotes class
Edittttt.jpg picture by ChasinTheCans - Photobucket


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

heres the good picture. didnt show up on my frist post


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Cute & Sweet 
Horse& Human 








Just The Horse 

















Quotes 
Friendship and Love 








Companionship 









Funny And Strange 
Horse& Human


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Horses4Healing said:


> haha...they look attached at the hip. Cute.


 Haha he wishes..hes OBSESSED with her (gives me dirty looks when i go near her!) :lol: shes not interested - shes... tolerating which is alot..since she is alpha rofl... ahhh boys can hope, right? :wink:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey, Billy!
Can i ask what editor/effects you use? I love how your pictures turn out *i wont copy - already entered*


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys,
I realized that Monday April 5th is not a Monday. lol. I was looking at this months calendar. Still ends on April 5th...but that is a Thursday not a Monday. Just wanted to correct myself. 

Thanks and keep up the good entries.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

subbing! Will post some pics later when I get home.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

First 2 entries are for Cute&Sweet, 3rd down on left is funny, and last 2 are quotes!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are my entries! (Finally! :wink: ) lol
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Cute and/or Sweet -- Horse and Human: Me and my boy Buzz! <3
2. Quotes -- Friendship and Love: Buzz and me (again :wink: )
3. Funny and Strange -- Horse and Human: Buzz sticks his tongue out! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hope you like them!!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Yay! I've never entered anything like this before, so is this the kind of thing you mean? If not I can change it if it's wrong  Anyway, I guess this would go in Quotes, companionship and partnership!


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> Hey, Billy!
> Can i ask what editor/effects you use? I love how your pictures turn out *i wont copy - already entered*


Hi Thanks 
the editor i use is Called Picknik  Heres the link 
Picnik - Photo editing the easy way, online in your browser


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Horse and other animal


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

subbing i will post some photos later


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

you guys are posting some really cool edits! Your making it hard to just pick a few! Keep posting, the contest ends Thursday at NOON!


----------



## BitingTheBit (Feb 16, 2012)

I will post pictures when i get home!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

#2 Just the Horse








#3 Partnership and Companionship








#4 Farm Animal Edits








#1 Horse And Human


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Quotes:
Friendship and Love








^Bandit! most goregeous Perch EVER!! and me ^









^Nikki - my wonderful OTTB

Funny








^Daisy!! PerchxAppaloosa^

Partnership & Companionship








^Hondo... PerchxPaint









^Dixie - full sister to Daisy.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, one more (which I think would go in the Quotes, companionship and partnership group again!) Lol I cut Hippy out and stuck him on this photo and added some sketches of mine  Hope you like ^^


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Cute 
Just The Horse


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Quotes
Frienship and Love?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Contest Closed To Entries*

Hey everyone! The contest is closed for entries as of now! I should have the results posted by tonight...if not def by tomorrow afternoon! Thanks for the entries!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Results!!!*

Here are the results for the contest! Everyone entered some really good photo edits and it made it fun to judge them!

There were NO entries for the following classes: 

Funny & Strange:
Horse & Other Animal
Horse & Other Horse
If I missed entries in those classes PLEASE let me know.

And now the results:

1. Cute and/or Sweet:
Horse & Human: Standardbred, Redape49, barrelbunny
Horse & Other animal: foxhunter
Horse & Other Horse: Sommsama09, 
Just the Horse Standardbred, billyrox,
2. Funny and/or Strange:
Horse & Human: barrelbunny
Just the Horse: Roperchick
3. Quotes:
Friendship & Love: lilkitty90, Perchieskisses
Funny: lilkitty90
Partnership & Companionship: Lovehiphop, Roperchick, Perchieskisses
4. Non-Horse:
Cat Edits: lilkitty90
Dog Edits: Redape49
Farm Animal Edits: Redape49, Roperchick

The names are not done in any placing order, they are done in order of photos entered...like I said I just post the people's who's pictures I liked and no one wins a "1st Place" title and so on.

Thanks guys!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Yay you liked one of mine! Woohoo! Thanks lol XD


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yaya you like 3 of mine! =)


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

is this contest done?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Horserider4ev said:


> is this contest done?


yes it ended on the 5th.


----------

